# Ezy Glide Hydr Stick Steer



## eastp (Aug 13, 2015)

This is the hydraulic version. Curious if anyone has one and how it compares to the cable version. I have never ran either, but am thinking of adding stick steer to my boat for the benefits of visibility and weight distribution, while not having a console in the way.
How hard is the cable version to steer as in force and range of movement? My back is fused and I have limited movement bending at the waist.


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 14, 2015)

I have the 840 on my boat and no complaints. No experience with the hydraulic version though. It's easy to steer and the tension can be increased or decreased by using your outboards steering tension bolt. At least I can on mine. The 840 has 206 degrees of travel from lock to lock. I do have to slightly bend to the side when making a hard port turn and slightly forward when making a hard starboard turn. I'm a tall guy though at 6'8", so I probably sit higher in the captains seat than most making me have to reach a bit more to get the handle all the way to the front and rear lock.


----------



## eastp (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks, that helps me. I wonder if I could mount it higher? May have to get the deminsions and play around some.


----------



## JoshKeller (Aug 15, 2015)

im not quite as tall (6'4") and i do have to bend a bit to get mine from lock to lock. I do however, have my seat set at 20" off the floor and the stick at the gunnel height.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 16, 2015)

I had stick steering in one boat. It functioned fine. I didn't like it because I felt as if I was stuck in the front of the boat. Probably just me.

richg99


----------



## eastp (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm only 5'9" so I would not have my seat as high. I have read somewhere you want to have it mounted so you can turn 360 in your seat without hitting your knees, which makes sense. That may eliminate the feeling of being contained to the front of the boat if I can easily swing around and walk about. Thanks for the input.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 16, 2015)

Yea. My SS was in a skinny Gheenoe.

richg99


----------

